# Gentoo Router - Module

## cronic

Moin moin,

ich bins schon wieder, mit neuen Problem/Fragen.

Ich möchte ja gerne meine Gentoo Kiste umfunktionieren als Router , nun möchte ich aber ungern nochmal den ganzen Kernel neu compilen, nach der Anleitung von Gentoo.(de) müsste dies auch gehen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie diese bestimmten Module heißen die geladen werden sollen.

ich brauche laut Anleitung folgende Module: 

```
Networking options  --->

   [*] TCP/IP networking

      [*] IP: advanced router

   [*] Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)

Wenn Sie 2.4.x benutzen, müssen Sie folgendes für DHCP aktivieren:

   [*] Socket Filtering

   IP: Netfilter Configuration  --->

      [*] Connection tracking (required for masq/NAT)

         [x] FTP protocol support

         [x] IRC protocol support

      [*] IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

         [*] IP range match support

[x] MAC address match support

         [*] Multiple port match support

         [*] Packet filtering

            [*] REJECT target support

            [x] REDIRECT target support

         [*] Full NAT

            [*] MASQUERADE target support

[x] LOG target support

[a] PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

      [a] PPP filtering

      [a] PPP support for async serial ports

      [a] PPP support for sync tty ports

      [a] PPP Deflate compression

      [a] PPP BSD-Compress compression

      [a] PPP over Ethernet
```

Na wie finde ich denn nun die einzelnden Modulnamen raus?

----------

## Josef.95

Moin moin

Hmm.., ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich dein "Problem" z.Z.t. nicht ganz...

Was hindert dich daran kurz unter "make menuconfig" nachzusehen?

Aus deinem oben genanten Beispiel sollte doch alles gut nachvollziehbar sein?!

Und wenn du was ändern/anpassen musst, dann wirst du eh nicht drumrum kommen den Kernel neu zu übersetzen.

Siehe eventuell auch noch im Home Router Guide

----------

## Hollowman

Pack alles in den Kernel rein und bau das Ding nochmal. Kann er ja im Hintergrund machen, du musst dabei ja nicht zu sehen.

Sebastian

----------

